# [resolu] Layman et openssl

## nenoro

Hiya

Bon ca fait un petit moment que je remarque l'entetement de layman ou emerge a forcer l'upgrade de openssl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
>  (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> ...

 

J'ai beau faire  *Quote:*   

> nano /etc/portage/package.mask/openssl

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g-r3
> 
> =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0h

 

Rien n'y fait, sachant que la version 1.1.0x provoque beaucoup de failure avec d'autres packages.

Sous Funtoo bizarrement j'ai pas ce probleme surtout que Layman ne propose pas beaucoup de packages a installer...

Alors que sous Gentoo c'est le festival il inclut aussi les packages xorg (si j'ai pas encore installe le cottage)... je suis oblige d'installer xorg avant d'installer layman mais bien sur layman me proposera de recompiler un ou deux packages et surtout la stupide upgrade d'openssl...

Donc ma remarque dans mon ancien post tient toujours

Pouvez vous retirer les versions inutiles en rouge de openssl pour ne garder qu'une version stable qui est 1.0.2n ?

J'ai aussi vu une version 1.0.2o je vais tester mais si celui ci provoque des fails jvais pas etre gentil...Last edited by nenoro on Fri Mar 30, 2018 6:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sebB

dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8 à besoin de >openssl-1.0.1h-r2

```
DEPEND="

   ssl? (

      !libressl? ( >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[${MULTILIB_USEDEP}] )
```

 *Quote:*   

> Rien n'y fait, sachant que la version 1.1.0x provoque beaucoup de failure avec d'autres packages. 

 

C'est de ce coté qu'il faut chercher.Sans précisions on va pas pouvoir t'aider.

Tu peux aussi consulter

https://bugs.gentoo.org/592438

----------

## nenoro

Alors la liste vu par le terminal: (jpouvais pas avoir la liste en allant sur zugaina malheureusement)

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0h [1.0.2n] USE="-bindist* -tls-heartbeat*" 
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0  USE="-examples -libressl -minimal {-test}" 
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.48.0  USE="-examples -idn

 

J'affiche seulement les packages qui pourraient fail si j'upgrade openssl

openssl en 1.0.2n > Net-SSLeay et IO-Socket-SSL pas de fail

openssl en 1.1.0x > les deux packages y'a failed

j'ai pas besoin de montrer le log puisque c'est deja dit partout sur le forum

Edit > j'ai resolu mon probleme, la version 1.0.2o fonctionne bien j'ai installe les deux avant d'installer layman et layman ne me propose plus d'upgrader.

----------

